# 15wks pregnant with twins and bleeding (Some TMI)



## swaza (Jun 9, 2008)

Good morning,

I started spotting (red blood) yesterday at 4pm and was advised to go to A&E to get checked out well 6 hours later I was home having had bloods/urine samples etc. all of which were ok and an internal of which they reported my womb was ok and 'closed' they said it was old blood and it should start going brown and then hopefully disappear.  Would've felt better if I'd have seen my babies were ok on a scan, still really worried.  They asked during my internal if I had had intercourse, and I reported that my DH and I did for the first time since MAY (beginning of treatment) last Sunday, surely that couldn't have been it, I'd have bled sooner wouldn't I  I also went for a swim yesterday for the first time too (of which was wonderfully relaxing).  Am now resting up.

Just after some reassurance I guess.  Tempted to book a private scan next week to see my babies are ok.  Hopefully all will be ok .....

Sarah xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You are right that you would have experienced bleeding sooner if it had been due to intercourse.  I am a bit surprised also that you weren't scanned, if only to reassure you.  I think I would leave swimming for now, until it has been a few weeks without any bleeding.  It might be best for your own peace of mind if you are in a position to book a private scan, I'm sure everything is fine, but I know what it's like and you probably won't relax till you have had one,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## swaza (Jun 9, 2008)

I just wanted to let you know that we had a private scan yesterday afternoon and it showed two healthy little ones bouncing around without a care.  Little monsters scaring us like that!

It was reported that I have a low lying placenta and that could've been the cause of my bleed but nothing to worry about.  All bleeding/discolouration has now gone so hopefully the last 6 months will now be trouble free !!

Thanks again for your support and advice.

Sarah xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's lovely news, lets hope they behave themselves from now on!!!


----------

